# 2012 L.A. Auto Show Coverage



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

The LA Auto Show continues to grow as a major event on the automotive calendar and this year is now different with 40 new models and now less than 20 world premieres set to debut. Confirmed reveals include the VW Beetle Convertible, Subaru Forester, Ford Fiesta ST (seen above) and Acura RLX, while rumored unveilings include the Lamborghini Aventador Roadser, BMW i4, Fiat 500 Abarth Cabriolet, Porsche Cayman, Kia Forte and Jaguar XFR-S. Look for several green car reveals as well, not to mention the annual Green Car of the Year award.

More: *2012 L.A. Auto Show Coverage* on AutoGuide.com


----------

